# anyone find a 930 type III caboose yet



## DocBrown (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi all
It's been 3 weeks since I posted about the 930 American Flyer Lines Tuscan type III caboose. Has anyone found one yet?
This is the 930 with the rivet on the bottom for the light and short black railings.
Mine is not in the greatest condition (yes dirty and dusty but the way it was found)
but the only other one I have seen is in the Gilbert hall of fame.
Let me know
thanks


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

DocBrown,
I don't have one yet LOL. But I am keeping my open on eBay just to see if one comes up. It is pretty interesting that they would make it like that. According to Doyle's book it was also made as number 24608, in 1957.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Haven't seen it yet..


----------



## DocBrown (Dec 13, 2015)

i have searched the web every day and still can not find it! 
Maybe my old piece of crap is worth 900 mill, tonight when I win the power ball?


----------



## DocBrown (Dec 13, 2015)

*yes*



Aflyer said:


> DocBrown,
> I don't have one yet LOL. But I am keeping my open on eBay just to see if one comes up. It is pretty interesting that they would make it like that. According to Doyle's book it was also made as number 24608, in 1957.
> 
> Aflyer


I have seen many 608's with the hole drilled but no light and or sticker.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I think you meant an 806, there are no 608 numbered cabooses.
According to all versions of the Deger books the subject variation of the 930 has always been reported in a 24608 box. There are no reported cabooses actually stamped 24608. They are all reported as Tuscan in color. Their rarity is listed as 4 so they should show up once in a while. I wonder if people have them in sets or on a layout and never notice it is an unusual variation of a common 930 caboose. I recall seeing cabooses with the tag on the bottom, John Heck tried to sell me one at DuPage around 15 years ago but I was not interested.
S Fest West is 5/21/2016 in Arcadia. I plan to attend, I will watch for one there. I do not want one so I do not plan on purchasing and if one is there it will be well over $300 or part of a costly set. LA is not the bargain capital of American Flyer trains.


----------



## DocBrown (Dec 13, 2015)

*my dyslexia has reared it's head*



AmFlyer said:


> I think you meant an 806, there are no 608 numbered cabooses.
> According to all versions of the Deger books the subject variation of the 930 has always been reported in a 24608 box. There are no reported cabooses actually stamped 24608. They are all reported as Tuscan in color. Their rarity is listed as 4 so they should show up once in a while. I wonder if people have them in sets or on a layout and never notice it is an unusual variation of a common 930 caboose. I recall seeing cabooses with the tag on the bottom, John Heck tried to sell me one at DuPage around 15 years ago but I was not interested.
> S Fest West is 5/21/2016 in Arcadia. I plan to attend, I will watch for one there. I do not want one so I do not plan on purchasing and if one is there it will be well over $300 or part of a costly set. LA is not the bargain capital of American Flyer trains.


Yes you are right my dyslexia has reared it's head once again. It is 806, thanks


----------

